# Demistify Vaping



## Vaping Saved My Life (10/3/21)

Demistify Vaping. A must watch. Thank your Yorkshire Cancer Research for putting this out there. 
Please watch; share and tag local news, they need to know they are complicit in spreading harmful messages; creating confusion and ultimately preventing smokers from obtaining a smoke free life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------

